# help with a lt160



## andy9466 (Apr 29, 2010)

hi

i have a 1989 lt160 
that starts and revs up perfect from cold (without cold start)
after around a minute it struggles to get above a quarter revs and starts cutting out and back firing etc but will idle all day faultless.

so far i have checked
timing/ valve clearances
changed plug
changed coil
cleaned carb
checked for loss of ht spark
checked fuel lines

its now starting to get to me now
any advice welcome
thanks
andy


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Had a Lakota 300 in the shop the other day doing the same thing, it was a bad regulator that made the CDI box go bad, had spark when high throttle but was sparking at the wrong time. Just a thought, hope it helps,

Travis
Backwoods Motorsports


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports (May 6, 2010)

Also, If you have a manual you can check the CDI box with an OHM meter against the specs and see, keep in mind its just a guideline but sometimes it sheds more light on things like a shorted circuit or the like.


----------



## andy9466 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for your suggestions backwood motorsports,

today i checked 
compression.............ok
float height..............ok
wiring......................ok

managed to get hold of a workshop service manual
checked values on
pulser coil.......ok
primary coil.....ok
regulator.........ok

when i checked values for cdi they were nothing like it said in the manual
surely it wouldnt run at all if cdi was faulty?
so
still scratching my head
andy


----------

